# IPAD et partage bluetooth



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je souhaite éventuellement acquérir un Ipad et j'aimerai savoir si le partage Bluetooth (dossiers et internet) marche bien ?


Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Janvier 2013)

ah oui ça craint là 

donc le bluetooth ne sert pas à grand chose du coup ...
Tu es sur que la connexion internet n'est pas partageable en BT ?

bon donc...si on peut rien faire en BT ... pas d'ipad !
je vais voir du côté d'androïd.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Janvier 2013)

ah ok ! il y a quand même quelque chose qui marche  

sinon il n'y a aucun solution pour lire des fichiers en "streaming" (pdf ou autre) sans les copier sur l'Ipad ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Janvier 2013)

oui désolé je ne suis pas très clair.

En fait je souhaite lire des fichiers (pdf, word) mais stockés en local sur le mac ou sur un nas. 
Je ne souhaite pas les copier sur l'Ipad. 

Est-il donc possible de lire ces fichers sans les copier ? (comme du streaming vidéo en fait)

j'espère avoir été un peu plus clair


----------



## MiWii (24 Janvier 2013)

Oui c'est possible de lire des fichiers "en streaming" qui restent en local sur un mac, pc, nas etc... 

L'application Filebrowser le permet tres bien. Tu peux meme copier les fichiers sur l'iPad et avoir ton finder dans l'iPad ainsi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Oui c'est possible de lire des fichiers "en streaming" qui restent en local sur un mac, pc, nas etc...
> 
> L'application Filebrowser le permet tres bien. Tu peux meme copier les fichiers sur l'iPad et avoir ton finder dans l'iPad ainsi.



Ah c'est cool très bonne nouvelle merci 
et cela marche avec le Bluetooth également ?


----------



## izoong (28 Janvier 2013)

Oui c'est possible par bluetooth. Il te faudra cependant télécharger une app pour ça comme déjà dit avant. Tape "bluetooth" dans le champ de recherche de l'appstore tu verras qu'il existe une pléthore de logiciel permettant le partage et la gestion de fichiers divers et variés.


----------



## jesfr (28 Janvier 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> oui désolé je ne suis pas très clair.
> 
> En fait je souhaite lire des fichiers (pdf, word) mais stockés en local sur le mac ou sur un nas.
> Je ne souhaite pas les copier sur l'Ipad.
> ...



Dropbox !
C'est exactement ce que tu veux avec en plus la possibilité de tout synchroniser et de pouvoir y accéder ou tu veux.Et de mémoire les fichiers ne sont copie que si on les ajoute en favoris.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (28 Janvier 2013)

Merci bien mais non dropbox ne fait pas vraiment ce que je demande. 

Je veux une connexion entre le Mac et l'Ipad en Bluetooth sans intermédiaire ni syncro 

Pour l'instant il y a "FileBrowser" et "Documents" qui me semblent correspondre.
Un gestionnaire de fichiers me permettant de voir tous mes fichiers dispos sur mon mac ou mes volumes réseau.


----------

